

Ask HN: What does your startup do for data backup/disaster recovery? - ethyl66


======
god_bless_texas
We both use laptops, but run headless ubuntu machines with bittorrent sync for
backups and staying up to date. It's a terrible system and we should be
ashamed, but it works. Soon we'll have a software developer with us
(hopefully) and I'm sure the ballgame will change. Maybe github on those 2
headless machines? dunno...

------
larakerns
We use CouchDB for distributed instances, using Digital Ocean droplets with
backups there as well…might not be best practice.

